# Big Bass-Large mouth



## jtakeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Any other bass fishing people here?

I caught this big girl today on a little lake near our house. She bit a carolina rigged 8" floating worm. We named here miss piggy!

23 inches long and girth was 19 inches. 

Definetly made my early fathers day a good one(my son held her for the pictures)!

Oh' YES she was released in fine condition to be caught again another day!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice catch that's what I call a hog!

zap


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 20, 2010)

sweet nothing like a hawg, what did it weigh in at , looks like about 6-7 lbs with the measurements.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 20, 2010)

There would be a stinky skillet in my house right about now.


----------



## kartracer (Jun 20, 2010)

That's really nice,especially for a northern large mouth.Congrats..Try some senkos,if you haven't.Just dead stick them and hold on.


----------



## quads (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow!  A great fish!  Largemouth bass are my favorite fish to go after, and that is a fish of a lifetime!


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 20, 2010)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> sweet nothing like a hawg, what did it weigh in at , looks like about 6-7 lbs with the measurements.



Using this calculator here:

http://www.bassresource.com/bassfishing/fishcalculator.html 
and 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...D=85&catalogId=10001&langId;=-1&storeId=10151

It could be over 9lbs. But to be safe I will say over 8lbs. Prespawn she would have been a bit more.



			
				kartracer said:
			
		

> That's really nice,especially for a northern large mouth.Congrats..Try some senkos,if you haven't.Just dead stick them and hold on.



We use the Senko's wacky style when the water warms up later in the summer. Slow bottom works best in the colder late spring temps. Better luck with jigs, worms and lizards. Never tried the dead sticking with one, I will give it a shot next time we go for LMB. 

I have caught several large ones in this lake. One of 2 lakes that has monsters in it. My biggest one so far is over 9lbs. Caught in the fall on a spinnerbait. She was chasing bluegills in the shallow creek when I fooled her. My son got a 6lbs plus on a drop shot when he was 7. One of these days we will get them in fiberglass reproductions for our collection. 

My son and I live to fish on the weekends. This one will added to the memories. One of the main reasons I let them go(We feel better when they swim away). Second is We don't eat much fish. Except salmon, trout and stripped bass. We keep 'just' enough for the freezer!

Thanks guys! Next weekend its off for some smallies in a local reservoir!


----------



## Uper (Jun 21, 2010)

VERY nice catch and admirable that you released it!  Any advice for a beginner going after small-mouth?  I've seen 'em jumping out on the river and lake by my house and would like to try my hand at it.  Thanks.


----------



## rdust (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome fish!  That is a catch of a lifetime in these parts.  I've caught a few around 21 inches in my life and those are nice fish.  I would've taken a a bunch of pictures/measurements of that one and it would be getting replicated for a wonderful mount!


----------



## smokinj (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats a Monster..


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 21, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> VERY nice catch and admirable that you released it! Any advice for a beginner going after small-mouth? I've seen 'em jumping out on the river and lake by my house and would like to try my hand at it. Thanks.



I have had good luck with crayfish imitator's(Tubes and small jigs). 4 to 6 inch worms on a drop shot work pretty well. Some days we nail them with medium crank baits too! If you must use a live bait. Hard to beat a shiner. 

Patiance is neccesary and a lot of trial and error. You have to put in lots of time for the big ones. Keep it fun and good luck to you!


----------



## basswidow (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice bass for sure.  A solid 8/9 lb'r.   I'm glad to see I'm not the only addicted bass fisherman on this board.  My wife is the real "Basswidow "and she says I have more pictures of fish then I do of my own family.  

Make those memories all you can.  My oldest son was my favorite fishing buddy - he's 24 now and out on his own.  He comes home to fish now and then.  

I've got an 11 year old who's just now getting in to it and a 4 year old to groom up next - so I'll always have some father son fishing to do.  I have some great memories of fishing with my Dad.  

Looks like a great fathers day.  Do you tournament fish too?  I am gonna fish the Bass Open on Lake Champlain in July - you have any tips you can pass?  

I grew up fishing in VA and on the Potomac -  I didn't think there were any big bass up north - but there is.  I've have found a mess of them over the last 3 years.  It never gets old.

River smallmouth fishing is special.  Fighting current makes them a tougher fight then Lake smallies.  I like a variety of baits - but one that is a sure fire is :  A zoom fat albert grub in watermelonseed on a 1/8 oz slider head or jig head.  Swim it like a minnow and bump bottom every now and then.  A 4 inch senko will work -  But I hate senkos  Rapals x-raps  XR8 in olive are great too.  

Trophy fish are far too important to the fishery to be considered for the frying pan or wall.  Fiberglass replica's are the way to go and big bass don't taste good.  They are needed for spawning the next generation of big fish and relasing them is the RIGHT thing to do.  You're teaching your son right too.  Kudos.

Post some more if you get a chance - I enjoy them.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks basswidow, We are definetly addicted to the LMB and SMB in our local waters. If it were up to me and my son we would spend the family vacations on the lakes. Eat-sleep-Fish.

Here is my son's biggest of the day. About a 3 1/2 pounder. All dad does these days it take the pictures for him. He wants to start testing with a bait caster. But dad isn't that brave yet. 

Do you know of a good starting baitcast reel??? 

I will see if I can dig up the 9lbs pictures from 2007. And some of the other good ones I have caught over the last few years. There are many good fish in NW CT. 

We firmly believe in catch and release! We also believe in slot limits and lengths. Most of the trophy lakes have them now and they are making a difference in more larger fish. We also always leave the area cleaner than when we got there. Most importantly is to pick up any piece of line we see. Why can't people get that it is bad for the wild life in the area??? 

Fish On!


----------



## basswidow (Jun 22, 2010)

The surest way to ensure failure with a baitcaster is to start out with a cheap piece of junk.  I am a fan of centrafrugal brakes on baitcasters - over the magnetic brakes.  I like Shimano curados - citca's too.  

Get him started on a 6'6" MH with some 17 lb mono and tie on a spinnerbait or something easy to cast.  Make sure the reel is adjusted and teach him the ropes - and how to thumb it.  Short casts - and then work your way out farther.   If he gets it bird nested - make him pic it out and he'll learn.  If he's fishing water with 9lb'rs - he should be throwing with a baitcaster.


----------



## boostnut (Jun 22, 2010)

Basswidows right, don't buy a cheap baitcaster. When I was on the fence about switching to a baitcaster I borrowed a cheap p.o.s. from a friend (who hated it) and never had any real success. I gave up on baitcasters for a year or so. 1 gift card to bass pro was all it took. I bought a decent Quantum (Accurist, no longer in production) and after a couple of hours with it I was hooked. I still prefer Quantum but have heard nothing but good things about the Curados. I also prefer a 6'6" MH rod for most bass fishing.


----------



## Fsappo (Jun 22, 2010)

My oh my thats a lunker for the north country.  Glad you let her go.  I try to release the bass and just keep panfish.  That ole girl may have pushed 10lbs pre spawn.


----------



## Ncountry (Jun 22, 2010)

Twin Lakes?


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is on of the 9lbs I caught on the same lake in the fall. It was a few years back and my son could NOT hold her for the pictures. I held here as far away from the camera as possible but still didn't get a good picture. I will catch her again some day when she is the state record! :lol: 

Length was 24 inches and girth was 20 inches. Approx. 9.3lbs on a cheap scale. One of these days I will get a good scale!

There is another lake near me that has plenty of big bass. On one trip a friend turned a 28" fish back. Pretty sure it was close to 12lbs. If this lake didn't charge $20.00 to launch we would fish it more often. I am sure there is another monster fish in this lake. Maybe this year we'll get one. Seems to be a good year so far for the LMB.

I'll post some pictures of the smallies if we get any good ones this weekend.

By the way I am an Abu Garcia user. The entry level reels are marginal. But the upper levels are very nice. I will fit him next time we go to a store. I will let him look at the Shimano's and the Quantum's too! Something easy to start with. I would hate to scare him off of them. He wants the distance dad gets. I bet he chooses Quantum because KVD is his favorite fisherman!


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 22, 2010)

Ncountry said:
			
		

> Twin Lakes?



To many boats and pressure(for me anyway) on twin these days with the peeps fishing for the monster browns. I got her in Winchester lake. Most days we are the only boat out there! The other lake that has the monsters is lake McDonough. Mudge pond has some gorilla's in it too! 

You fish in CT much??


----------



## Jags (Jun 23, 2010)

What a piggie!  nice and healthy looking too.  That lake must have a great food source to be growing that many northern strain bass to that size.

Thanks for letting that big girl go.  She is a massive breeder with a good blood line to keep the cycle going.

Jags - with a confirmed 9.5 pound northern strain Large Mouth that was caught (on 6# mono  :bug: ) and released (unharmed).


----------



## Ncountry (Jun 24, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Ncountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






          No , I  lived 5 minutes from twin lakes 17 years ago. I fish a lot now but I did not back then.    Nice  fish!


----------



## basswidow (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad he's a KVD fan - most kids love IKE.  

Another huge bass - I love your son's hands on the belly for reference.  

My biggest northern strains have been in the 6 lb range.  I've caught a few 9's in FL.  My Dad lives on the St. Johns.  It's bass fishing heaven.  9 lb'rs in CT is awesome.  Way to go.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 25, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Glad he's a KVD fan - most kids love IKE.
> 
> Another huge bass - I love your son's hands on the belly for reference.
> 
> My biggest northern strains have been in the 6 lb range. I've caught a few 9's in FL. My Dad lives on the St. Johns. It's bass fishing heaven. 9 lb'rs in CT is awesome. Way to go.



How are the lakes in NJ? Never got a chance to fish there. We have been to NH and VT. Some lakes in mass too. But we spend to much time working and not enough time fishing. 

Someday we hope to fish Okeechobee and some of the channels. I hear Florida has some Peacock bass in the channels. My wifes parents winter in Ocala and we may take them up on a winter visit some day. Someday we will get there. As long as we can spend some time on a lake!

Can't wait smallies tomorrow!


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 25, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> What a piggie!  nice and healthy looking too.  That lake must have a great food source to be growing that many northern strain bass to that size.
> 
> Thanks for letting that big girl go.  She is a massive breeder with a good blood line to keep the cycle going.
> 
> Jags - with a confirmed 9.5 pound northern strain Large Mouth that was caught (on 6# mono  :bug: ) and released (unharmed).



jags were did you get the 9.5 pounder? Nice fish! On 6# even! I don't think I could stand that. I use 10# cranking and 12 to 14# jigging and rigging. I still use mono too. But very tempted to use some of the super lines. Just gotta get used to that sound they make!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, that's like one of those fish they catch down south!  It must be an old one to have grown that large up North.

Matt


----------



## Jags (Jun 25, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> jags were did you get the 9.5 pounder? Nice fish! On 6# even! I don't think I could stand that. I use 10# cranking and 12 to 14# jigging and rigging. I still use mono too. But very tempted to use some of the super lines. Just gotta get used to that sound they make!



It was on a private freeway pond (about 8 acres).  Had a huge food source of bluegills for them footballs to chow down on.  I have a 2 man plastic boat with a trolling motor on the front.  It was caught using a 6" culprit plastic worm fished sloooooow.  We (my fishing buddy and I) used 6# because the bass were getting a little too smart.  Virtually no snags in the lake, so once the fish was on, you had all the time in the world to work'em.  French made Mitchell 300 and tons of back reeling were involved.  Oh, no net.  That thing had to be lipped into the boat.

No lie - the VERY NEXT CAST I made after that fish was a 6# bass.


----------



## basswidow (Jun 25, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lakes in NJ are mostly private and the public ones are heavily pressured.  I have a few off the beaten track sweet spots.
One is an old lime pit that struck an aquafer and is loaded with beautiful smallies.

Post some CT smallie pics too would ya?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 25, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always used light tackle.  It's more fun.  Every once in a while I loose one, but not too often.  I think it bothers the people I'm fishing with more than me when the line snaps.  A few years ago I pulled a 21" smallmouth on 6lb test.

Matt


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 25, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too use no net for any bass. I only use a net for the toothy critters! Love to see some pictures if you got any. That sure sounded like a lotta fun.



			
				basswidow said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the smallers were tough today. My biggest was only 14". My son had a few better ones, But they kept coming unbuttoned. Blue bird skies with almost no wind. Spent most of the day searching for them. Thought the day was going to be really bad. But we found some large rocks and they were there. But the size was a bit small. But we cought some numbers anyway. We need to fish this lake more often to find the pattern. Dropshot worked OK, But maybe deep crankbaits for the brutes?


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry Jtake - no pics.  It was just a typical afternoon fishing bout - no camera.  I would have loved to have pics, but wasn't going to risk holding the fish till I could run home and get a camera (the pond is 5 min. away from home).  I was just happy to have a witness. :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Took another shot at the smallies today. Had some overcast skies and a bit of wind. We thru the tackle box at them and it payed off.

19" long and 14" girth. I am guessing 4 lbs. Deep crankbaits worked. I caught this one in 18 feet of water


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 19, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Took another shot at the smallies today. Had some overcast skies and a bit of wind. We thru the tackle box at them and it payed off.
> 
> 19" long and 14" girth. I am guessing 4 lbs. Deep crankbaits worked. I caught this one in 18 feet of water



Nice healthy looking bass, what color crankbait did you use?

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2010)

That one has some shoulders on it.  Nice and healthy looking.  Bet she put up a good fight.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 19, 2010)

zap, I got it on a rapala DT-10 bluegill color.(shh, don't tell anyone OK?) :lol: 

jags, She pulled harder than the LMB I caught. Non stop all the way to the boat. All I could say was "please don't come off". I just knew it was a good one. They hit like frieght trains and just don't stop pulling. One word sums it "FUN"


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 16, 2011)

Well to close this I though I would share my xmas/birthday present. My wife had it done and surprised me with it. I think it came out nice and glad the real live one is gonna have babies this spring.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 19, 2011)

God bless your wife.  It's rare to find a woman that supports or understands her husbands bass fishing addiction!  Or wood scrounging addictions!

Nice replica  

When I retire someday - maybe a cabin by a lake,  I hope I can put a few replica's on the wall.  

Looks good!

What do you do during the winter?  Ice fish? or just hit fishing shows and comb thru your gear for next year?

I appreciate having the chore of gathering wood as another hobby during the non fishing months!  Saves me from going crazy!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 20, 2011)

We used to fish every chance we got until my so came along. Now she lets us go off and have all the fun. She a keeper!  

My son and I do some ice fishing, But mostly for trout. We repay momma as she loves to eat them. We head out hoping to catch dinner. Rest of the time is in the Bass Pro-Cabela's catalogs. We take some trips to the East Hartford store and treat momma with some dinner while we are there. We also hit the show here in Hartford. My son is a sucker for the pro's and there sales pitches on the latest lure. So I try to limit that some. He would go to um all If we let him. Mostly try to get things while on sale and watch for deals. If we get anymore tackle the boats gonna sink! Reels are cleaned and lube. Bags are cleaned and rusty hooks replaced. All we need is open water. We have some Magic swimmers were hankering to try out.

I hope my son gets the big girl this season. I can tell he's happy for dad, But really wants his own monster on the wall! Probably wouldn't hurt if it was a bit bigger than dads.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 20, 2011)

Sebile Magic Swimmers?  

I've yet to get one.  I know they were all the rage a few years ago when they were winning some tourneys down south.  Certainly a good bait.  Give us a report please.

So - everything in your son's tackle box is "Sexy Shad"?  Or one of those light blinking baits that Ike was pimping? Some trigger X scent baits?   

Hope he catches a big mama this year.  Have you taken him to any tourneys?  If he's into the sport and likes following the Pro's - a tourney would be really cool for him.  They let the kids help out and the pro's are very accessible - usually giving kids some free bees.   It truly is a great family sport and you are doing him right by passing it on!  Kudo's.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 20, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Sebile Magic Swimmers?
> 
> I've yet to get one. I know they were all the rage a few years ago when they were winning some tourneys down south. Certainly a good bait. Give us a report please.
> 
> ...



Yes on the Sebile's, We scored them at Cabela's just after thanksgiving. Picked up 2 for each on the hard and 2 for each on the soft. We saw them at a show 2 years ago, But could never find any locally. The action is outstanding. They caught the fisherman, So lets hope they catch fish too!

My son is a Vandamn fan and is loaded up on strike king stuff. No blinky baits(yet!) But he does have the banjo minnow kit.

He was pretty small(forget how old) and we did the Ct river pro stop. We will have to go again. Last season he really jumped on the fishing, Before it was baseball 1st and fishing when we could between games. He decided last year it was more fun fishing as baseball was getting to be more like work. So we are now looking at a bigger boat and possible local turneys. Depends on funds and if I can sell the ski boat. I don't want to get his hopes up too high, Economy is still shaky.


----------



## Jags (Jan 20, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> The action is outstanding. They caught the fisherman, So lets hope they catch fish too!



I have always said that a lures design is to catch the fisherman.  Its the fishermans job to catch the fish. :lol:


----------



## basswidow (Jan 20, 2011)

The strike king baits are good.  I love the coffee tubes.  

Did your son get his Quantum KVD baitcaster from Santa?  I bet he'll do just fine with a baitcaster.  

I noticed your fishing boat is a tiller / aluminum jon.   What kind of boat are you looking for?    I need a bigger boat too.  Sold my jon boat last fall and camper.  Now I have no toys and I want a bass boat.  The wife and kids want a ski boat.  I could get a combo boat, but I really really really want a bass boat.  I am thinking of getting by with a 9.9 jon for the lakes and my Dad has a runabout ski boat I can use.  Money is tight.  

Can't wait for summer.  If you and your son ever get down to NJ,  I can take you to a spot IKE calls the Tick Hole (youtube it).  It's full of big bass and it's minutes from my home.  I fish it all the time.  There would be a good chance he'd get a 5-6lbr on his first cast.  Seriously.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Santa? No Santa didn't have to come this year, He found out about santa from some of the older kids at school. He asked for a new computer and internet to help with home work. Easter will be fishing gear upgrades. 

I have a 14 foot prince craft(see picture). We kind of stole at a boat show year old leftover. I also have a Smoker Craft 17 1/2 foot fish/ski. Were looking for a 15 to 16 foot side console with a fugal 50 to 75 HP etec. The 17 1/2 has a 150 and is tooooo thirsty for us. Still looking at them all and not set on what we want.

I fish carolina rig often. And the Strike king 7 1/2 3X worms are killer cus they float of the bottom. Thats what I got the 8 pounder with. I prefer rapala for the cranks, But also like the strike kings. Terminator for spinnerbaits and strike king is a close 2nd. Still messing with the swim baits and have no favorites yet. This hobby can put you in the poor house!


----------



## basswidow (Jan 21, 2011)

[I told my 11 year old,  if he doesn't believe - Santa doesn't come.  I think he's just going along with it for the sake of his 5 year old brother!  

Shoot - you've got two really nice boats.   Both sound nice to me.

yes - this hobby can put you in the poor house.  I usually like to do an inventory during the winter to see what I have.  Dispite doing this,  I go to shows and still pick up stuff I already have - to the point that I have more then I will ever use.  I must have every kind of jig trailer,  more soft plastic then Zoom and yamamoto.  My favorite cranks are Norman Deep Lil N's.  Mann's Hank Parker Classic is my favorite spinnerbait.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 21, 2011)

At our lake (Oneida) we have some nice healthy small mouths.  Caught a few this summer over 3lbs and my neighbor got a 4lber.  A 3lb smallie fights like a 6lb largemouth.  Nice strong fish.  Many times had a small mouth spin my little 16' boat in slow circles when using light tackle and having long fights.  Get them on deep running crank baits, crawfish colors.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 21, 2011)

I've fished Oneida a few times.  It's one of my favorite lakes.  I'd love to fish the Northern Open there or the FLW BFL,  but I'm not sure my work schedule will cooperate.  Nice lake!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 22, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I told my 11 year old,  if he doesn't believe - Santa doesn't come.  I think he's just going along with it for the sake of his 5 year old brother!
> 
> Shoot - you've got two really nice boats.   Both sound nice to me.



My son is an only child. Funny thing is he still wanted the gifts that we(santa) would leave out, So santa came. But the thrill of santa is gone. :-(

2 boats is twice the headache IMO! I would love to to find a 1 boat for all use. 17 1/2' is a bit big for the smaller lakes we fish. It also has a full wind sheild. Carolina rigging night mare. I have already broke one and they aint cheap either. A 15 to 16 foot side console would be a little easier to handle. If things don't work out I could just repower the 17 1/2 footer. But the boats are mostly motor cost. So if I can't find a deal on power, I'd rather just get new package. But affording either right now might be tough. So were only dreaming about it. I am set on the Etec, So finding a used package might be a little harder. But I would consider the option to save a few bucks.


----------

